# Enorme Leistungseinbußen durch Alphakanäle



## Reality (15. Nov 2004)

Hi,
seit ich einen Alphakanal in meinem Spiel benutze, ist es zu enormen Leistungseinbußen gekommen! Die Figur läuft deutlich langsamer! Das Problem ist, dass ich den Alphakanal unbedingt brauche, da es sonst beschissen hoch 3 aussieht (sorry für den Ausdruck). Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das wieder ausgleichen kann?


```
void showSpeech(Graphics g) {
    int width;
    int height;
    width = this.getWidth();
    height = this.getHeight();
    
     //davor wurde Color.WHITE eingesetzt
    g.setColor(boxColor); //Alphakanal
    g.fillRect(width - 950-x, height - 200-y, width - 100,  150);

    g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
    g.drawString("Das ist ein Test!", width - 500 - x, height - 100 -y);
  }
```

Screenshot

Bomberman.jar + Source-Code

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Heiland (15. Nov 2004)

warum muss das unbedingt ein Alphakanal sein? schau mal in der Graphics API nach. Es gibt da ne Menge alternativen dachte ich. Ich werde mir den source mal vornehmen und das umproggen. Ich hab schon ne Idee aber leider nicht mehr heute! Bin zu müder sorry...

JaVa


----------



## Grizzly (16. Nov 2004)

Ich hätte mir das ja auch angeschaut. Aber leider habe ich keinen RAR. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du es das nächste mal Zippen könntest, da einen Ent-Zipper eigentlich jeder hat (ist bei Win XP und Linux bspw. schon dabei), RAR hingegen nicht.


----------



## Reality (16. Nov 2004)

Hi,
Zip

@JaVa: Ich glaube die Graphics-API hilft mir in diesen Fall nicht weiter.

Achja, ich habe übrigens Klassen erstellt, die ich (noch) nicht benutze. Ihr erkennt sie daran, dass sie max. 10 Zeilen Code enthalten.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

